# Beste "Billig"-Rute?



## johny-boy (2. November 2006)

Hallo,
also zu erst einmal: ICh weiß, wer billig kauft, kauft 2mal/ nimm lieber gleich was ordentliches...naja,
aber ich WILL und kann einfach nischt mehr ausgeben!!! (nischt böse gemeint. ^^)

Also, nun zu meiner Frage.
 Welche ist die beste Rute in der Preisklasse von >45€?

Sänger Ultratec, Kogha Legend Fly...???


Danke schon mal für alle antworten!...
gruß, Timm-Frederik


----------



## heinzrch (2. November 2006)

*AW: Beste "Billig"-Rute?*

mein Tip: DAM Green Cross Power, derzeit im Ausverkauf bei diversen Versendern....


----------



## johny-boy (2. November 2006)

*AW: Beste "Billig"-Rute?*

könntest du mi bitte sagen bei wem!?!...hab bei askari und schirmer geguckt, war aber nix!!!


----------



## Zanderfänger (2. November 2006)

*AW: Beste "Billig"-Rute?*

Im aktuellen Gerlinger Sonderkatalog sind einige drinn, welche deinen Vorstellungen sicher gerecht werden. #h


----------



## heinzrch (2. November 2006)

*AW: Beste "Billig"-Rute?*

genau, Gerlinger hat viele davon, Schirmer aber auch (akt. Sonderliste....)
Ich hab 4 Ruten aus der Serie und bin begeistert...


----------



## johny-boy (2. November 2006)

*AW: Beste "Billig"-Rute?*

komisch, hab in der schirmer sonderliste aber keine DAM fliegenrute gefunden!!!

achja, es soll übrigens ne klasse 5/6 sein...
sagt doch bitte mal was zu meine oben genannten!!!
danke schonmal


----------



## SB-Canerods (2. November 2006)

*AW: Beste "Billig"-Rute?*



johny-boy schrieb:


> ...
> Welche ist die beste Rute in der Preisklasse von >45€?
> ...


 
Hallo, na in dieser Preisklasse gibt es jede Menge guter Ruten.
Sage, Loomis, Orvis....
Schätze mal du meintest <45€ 
Gruß
Simon


----------



## sfcdo (2. November 2006)

*AW: Beste "Billig"-Rute?*

Hallo,
DAM Forrester Speed Fly - bei Askari unschlagbar billig!
Dies ist keine Werbung, bin seit 20 Jahren Fliegenfischer und schwöre auf meine Thomas & Thomas Fliegenruten, Sims-Wathosen etc. doch diese Rute ist echt geil!!
Für den Preis kriegt ihr nichts besseres (auch keine Ron Thompson).
Bei Askari ab 25,95 Euronen (die Mehrzahl von Euro).

https://www.angelsport.de/cgi-bin/askari.storefront

Gruß
sfcdo
no multi no fun


----------



## Heinz.Goldbach (2. November 2006)

*AW: Beste "Billig"-Rute?*



heinzrch schrieb:


> mein Tip: DAM Green Cross Power, derzeit im Ausverkauf bei diversen Versendern....


Bevor Du DAM kaufst, insbesondere die Green Cross Power :mschau mal meinen Beitag zu der Rute und insbesondere über DAM an. (Ist weiter unten in den Antworten). Kauf Lieber ne Balzer Rute. Die Diabolo III Tele gibt es schon für kleines Geld und ist echt Klasse#6.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=85069&highlight=Kundenservice


----------



## johny-boy (3. November 2006)

*AW: Beste "Billig"-Rute?*

was haltet ihr den von der Sänger Ultratec oder der Kogha Legend Fly???


----------



## johny-boy (5. November 2006)

*AW: Beste "Billig"-Rute?*

hey ihr,
so ich hab morgen geburtstag und will mir dann von dem geld ne rute kaufen, ich bin aber immer noch unentschlossen!!!...

also helft mir bitte...;-)

gruß, Timm-frederik

edit: ich fand die DAM jetzt nischt so doll, irgendwie stört es mich n bissel das die 4geteilt ist...?!?!


----------



## Torsten Rühl (6. November 2006)

*AW: Beste "Billig"-Rute?*

versuch doch mal die Diablo 3 von Balzer die ist für das Geld auch zuhaben und wirft sich ganz gut.


----------



## kea (6. November 2006)

*AW: Beste "Billig"-Rute?*

Naja, die Balzer finde ich nicht so gut. Die ist mir viel zu weich und eierig.


----------



## henningcl (6. November 2006)

*AW: Beste "Billig"-Rute?*

hi
hast du vielleicht intresse an einer rolle mit schnur + backing?

dann schreib mir eine pm mit email adresse oder mail ,
dann kann ich dir mal ein angebot schicken.#h#h#h
mfg
henning


----------



## Havorred01 (6. November 2006)

*AW: Beste "Billig"-Rute?*

#h Mahlzeit !!#h 

Ich würde Dir auch die Balzer empfehlen oder ne Ron Thompson.(hab ich auch eine in 5/6). Ich weiss du willst nicht mehr augeben, aber ich würde an Deiner stelle mein Limit auf 100€ legen. da hast du evtl. auch mehr Quali.
Gruss
Havorred  

guckst du hier!!!
http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/balzerg.html


----------



## Gray Ghost (6. November 2006)

*AW: Beste "Billig"-Rute?*

Moin
Falls es interessiert:
Die Fa.Loop hat mal wieder Programmänderung,
die Black-Line Serie wird ganz eingestellt und
in den yellow,blue,blue-salt bis hin zur Grey-Line Serie werden
Modelle eingestellt und ein paar neue ins Programm gebracht.
Mitte Oktober war ein Händler-Meeting, davon gibt es eine Liste mit den Modellen, die jetzt für einen schmalen Taler verhökert werden, übrigens auch viele Blanks.
Wenn du einen Loop-Händler kennst ,würd ich da mal nachfragen, bei Auslaufmodellen muß man immer schnell dabei sein, sonst sind die richtigen Schnäppis vergriffen.

Konnte mir selbst 2 Blanks für kleines Geld als winterliche Bastelarbeit sichern:q 
Lutz


----------



## johny-boy (7. November 2006)

*AW: Beste "Billig"-Rute?*

ok,...könnt ihr mir nen laden im i-net sagen, der ron thompson verkauft,...und der auch nicht nur das ganz teure zubehör wie rolle und schnur hat?!?!...

ach ja, und am super wäre, wenn der nicht ab 1,20m transportlänge 8€ zuschlag zu 6€ versand #d   :c #d  berechnet!!!!...


----------



## Havorred01 (8. November 2006)

*AW: Beste "Billig"-Rute?*

Moin !

Am besten du fährst dazu in ein Geschäft. Da kannst du dir das alles zusammen stellen und dann auch evtl. mal werfen. d.h. wenn du das willst. 
Oder du käufst die Katze im Sack.  
http://www.rk-flyfishing.de/html/ron_thompson.html

gruß 
havorred01


----------



## johny-boy (10. November 2006)

*AW: Beste "Billig"-Rute?*



sfcdo schrieb:


> DAM Forrester Speed Fly - bei Askari unschlagbar billig!


 
wirkt sich die 4-teilung nicht irgendwie negativ auf die aktion aus???


----------



## porscher (14. November 2006)

*Fliegenfischen*

Hab folgende frage.Möchte mit dem fliegenfischen beginnen.muss ich einen kurs machen oder einen extraschein?den normalen angelschein habe ich.

Danke


----------



## johny-boy (14. November 2006)

*AW: Beste "Billig"-Rute?*

kurs: is nie verkehrt!^^...man kanns sich aber auch selbst beibringen. dann könnten sich allerdings fehler einschleichen usw..
schein: nein, nischt dass ich wüsste!!!...


----------



## gerätenarr (18. November 2006)

*AW: Beste "Billig"-Rute?*


----------



## Green Highlander (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Beste "Billig"-Rute?*

Hi Jungs!

Klar es gibt billige Ruten und manche sind gar nicht schlecht - villeicht sogar ebenbuertig zu teuren Ruten! Aber warum?
Die Antwort liegt in der Herstellung. Und der Qualitaetskontrolle!!! Da liget der eigentliche Haken. Billigruten werden eben nicht kontrolliert und deshalb fallen Ruten der gleichen Serie voellig unterschiedlich aus. Da koennen auch die AFTMA angaben voellig daneben liegen. Da heisst es dann nur probieren. Mit etwas Glueck findet man "seine Traumrute" fuer wenig Geld. 
Ein anderer Tip waere ein wirklich gute Schnur nehmen! Jeder der etwas denken kann und auf einem Meeting die "Freaks" gesehen hat die ohne Rute die Schnur aus der Hand  werfen merkt eigentlichmm, dass die Schnur viel wichtiger ist. Und deshalb ist Fliegenfischen so teuer weil eine gute Schnur oft schon nach einer Saison nicht mehr das ist was sie mal war. Aber ehrlich nehmt eine gute Schnr (am besten ihr habt die in 2 3 Gewichtsklassen und testet verschiedene Ruten im Fachhandel. 
Wenn Ihr bei Schirmer was nicht findet einfach anrufen und Gruss von mir, wenn Euch dann nicht geholfen wird (was ich mir nicht vorstellen kann) rufe ich selber an!

Versprochen!

Skitt fiske

Green Highlander


----------

